# 2 day 1 Overnight Backpacking Trip c/ Dog



## Mepstein1616 (Jun 30, 2013)

Any suggestions for an overnight backpacking loop about 3 hours from Hoboken? I will be taking my dog. We were looking for suggestions outside of the catskills as we have been there numerous times. Are there options along the appalachian trail or poconos? We will drive to the trailhead friday night camp, and then do two days.

Thanks!


----------



## arda (Jan 27, 2014)

I hope im not breaking any rules on this forum by my post if i am please let me know and i will delete this
Hi I've been camping for a while but just started getting into backpacking about a year ago built up a decent supply of equipment in that time but NY truck was broken into with everything stolen from me so now starting over. I got a new pack but now need everything else stove, water purification, trecking poles, and all the other small and big necessities. I did have my hammock and and cold weather down quilts in my house at the time so I'm OK in that department. Definitely on a tight budget so if you have anything laying around that I could get for a good price let me know. Thanks in advance I need to get back on the trail


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 27, 2014)

Itsharv said:


> I hope im not breaking any rules on this forum by my post if i am please let me know and i will delete this
> Hi I've been camping for a while but just started getting into backpacking about a year ago built up a decent supply of equipment in that time but NY truck was broken into with everything stolen from me so now starting over.  I got a new pack but now need everything else stove, water purification, trecking poles,  and all the other small and big necessities.  I did have my hammock and and cold weather down quilts in my house at the time so I'm OK in that department.  Definitely on a tight budget so if you have anything laying around that I could get for a good price let me know.  Thanks in advance I need to get back on the trail
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk



Dejavu? 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------

